# OUT OF DATE STEROIDS,SAFE OR NOT?



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i have got a wickedly nice stack...that unfotunately has been in my shoebox for a long while...and now,some of the gear is starting to go out of date...but,i have had a few very large experienced bodybuilders tell me that its just a date stamped on like say an aftershave bottle has on it,but it doesnt mean its bad!!

also to add 6 months onto that end date!!!

now i have done a degree in humna nutrition and did a considerable amount of science...and i know half life's and dates are on there for a reason...you wouldnt eat a yogurt 5 days late would you...but does anyone know if it would still be safe to do my out of date winstrol injections,that went off in april this year....and trenbolone acetate that will be going out of date in august this year?

would really appreciate some sensible even scientific based answers please!!!


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

dont now if its a good idea or not, but i used some sustanon a year past its date with no probs, 10 week course 500mg p/w, still got good gains etc


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i have got a wickedly nice stack...that unfotunately has been in my shoebox for a long while...and now,some of the gear is starting to go out of date...but,i have had a few very large experienced bodybuilders tell me that its just a date stamped on like say an aftershave bottle has on it,but it doesnt mean its bad!!
> 
> also to add 6 months onto that end date!!!
> 
> ...


The winny maybe a bit iffy as they are water based....i did aquaviron 4 months out of date and ended up in hosp for 13 days...due to severe abcess in my leg...so better to be safe than sorry.!

steve


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i have so many more answers in favour,saying yes its ok...but then the odd answer that really makes you wonder if i should just be serious and safe(bigsteve1974)...and just spend some dosh on some new bits that are in date and go from there!!!!

thing is,the brands i got are of good brand and source...i'm in a bit of a dilemma...but i reckon,when its your body...you want your body for the rest of your life in full working order...not en-dangered from a few stupid decisions all for mass!!!!!

thanks dudes...keep pumping hard...and training,hee,hee!!!!

p.s. bigsteve1974...hope your on your way to full recovery or have recovered and you are back to good health!!!!


----------

